# Stanced Beetle



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

First, the hopeful outcome:
















I'll update this as we go...
Step 1) Mounted the Nitto NeoGen 215/35/19s on Rotiform BLQs in 19x8.5 et 45 in 5x112


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: Stanced Beetle (SoCalDubber)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

dope


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-BumpIt(1267235088492)*

I COULD NOT believe that plate was available when I checked it last night.. so I bought it


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1267235088492) (SoCalDubber)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-BumpIt(1267236200128)*

Tonight (hopefully), we'll be installing these in the front... They are Air Lift's new air-struts for the Mk4 chassis.
The build quality and way they were packaged/sent is a good sign http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif These have clearly been well thought-out and developed with end-user happiness in mind.








We'll be shaving off the ring towards the bottom of the strut to add an additional 3/4-1" drop


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-BumpIt(1267237593514)*

Included in the digital kit is EVERYTHING you'll need... all the lines, fittings, everything.
Picture is the 5 gallon tank, Viair 380cc compressor, valves, manifold, and some spaghetti (which will be easy to figure out with the provided instructions)


----------



## 85turtle (May 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1267237593514) (SoCalDubber)*

can't wait to see the finished product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-BumpIt(1267240347115)*

.... and the last of the "stuff"... the rear bag setup (we'll be using the pre-existing rear struts)


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1267240347115) (SoCalDubber)*

Do work!


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

damn you, i thought i was going to see installed pics when i clicked.
i want my click back !!


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Tell me about it!







Jesse is STILL in traffic







Damned LA


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalDubber* »_Tell me about it!







Jesse is STILL in traffic







Damned LA









bummer..
and well on a better note. my wheel/air buyers backed out .. wife isnt happy but i seem to be stuck with my POS















looks like ill be seeing you at wuste.


_Modified by 01 at 8:48 PM 2-26-2010_


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

That IS good news


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalDubber* »_That IS good news

















will we get pics tonight?
i want to see it


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

The car is on the lift with the wheels off... thats it!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Those Rotiforms will look tight on the beetle Brandon.
Good luck finding Jesse.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_
bummer..
and well on a better note. my wheel/air buyers backed out .. wife isnt happy but i seem to be stuck with my POS















looks like ill be seeing you at wuste.

_Modified by 01 at 8:48 PM 2-26-2010_

sell the management to me








watching this..looking foward to seeing the beetle


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Not much to report tonight but hopefully tomorrow will be better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
At least I got pretty shots of the stuff


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*

haha. Stop with the in-n-out runs and get started early!


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-BumpIt(1267298885789)*

Car is in the air, wheels are off, and we're ready to install!


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-BumpIt(1267301705992)*

Jesse is busy grinding down the tab (the ring around the bottom of the strut) to allow MAXIMUM drop. This coupled with my frame-notch will get me ~ 1" lower than someone without either


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-BumpIt(1267302760851)*

Finally have my custom Adaptec 5x112/5x100 adapters in my hands! They are 15mm fronts and 22mm rears... if I've done my math correctly, these wheels will sit perfectly.








They come with all the hardware I'll need to get these wheels on.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-BumpIt(1267305458762)*

While Jesse is drilling the holes in the strut tower for the front struts, I wrapped all of the fittings, etc with teflon tape to ensure a solid seal once they go in to the pressurized parts... a HIGHLY recommended step!


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

moar!!


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

car will probably look good. but you're trying too hard. 
STANCED


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_but you're trying too hard. 
STANCED


or they're just having fun with it. Feelin' the wheels!


----------



## OMGitsKYLE! (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (msuzuki126)*

gunna look siiiick...def watching this 1


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

more pictars.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

We're now in a pace that stopping to take pictures just really isn't an option.... As things get finished, I'll post them; but we're in a rhythm now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*

those wheels look sick on ur car, bigg fannnn


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Concerned about the offsets now... We'll see.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Come on Brandon and Jesse, get this thing on the ground!!


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

It's pretty clear at this point that the car won't be on the floor.... offsets just aren't there


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*

put the stock ones back on and lets see this thing on the floor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
btw, the blq's are hot, on the ground or not, the car will look sick.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Yeah, I had just put SO much thought in to offsets... Fronts had no choice thought, 15mm is the smallest adapter available. I may just mill down the rear pad of the wheel to squeeze a couple more millimeters.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-BumpIt(1267319638259)*


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1267319638259) (SoCalDubber)*

damn... I like what I see so far!!! mill it and drop it







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1267319638259) (Morio)*

how far does it poke? looks like it would be on the tire sidewall, 
doesn't look too bad. If you mill the back hub a bit, it should clear.








now stop with the tease and post the car, aired out.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

.


_Modified by dorbritz at 8:44 PM 2-27-2010_


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-BumpIt(1267326453237)*

Phew... Not perfect, but will be good


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1267326453237) (SoCalDubber)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1267326453237) (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*

man looks fantastic!!! almost there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Trunk setup is being placed in right now


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

ouch. fitment leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_ouch. fitment leaves a lot to be desired.











_Modified by SoCalDubber at 10:50 AM 4-26-2010_


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

looks great man.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (01)*

Looks great guys, I wish I could've been there for the finished product. At least I got your fronts, rears, and lines installed in record setting time... Lets see some more pics.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*

Rears are looking good, pictures of the front?


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I'll get them in the morning... SO tired! Car is a completely different experience.


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks Jesse for putting time in on this project!
We clocked it at a 9 hour build from nothing to full setup. Very fast! Management was just tedious as always but I managed








Car looks awesome, there will be pictures tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *#Michgo* »_Thanks Jesse for putting time in on this project!
We clocked it at a 9 hour build from nothing to full setup. Very fast! Management was just tedious as always but I managed








Car looks awesome, there will be pictures tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


Still can't get over how quickly everything went in... You did a good job on the management Mich http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And Jesse, wish I could have been there longer to chill and help out. Big thanks goes to you for getting the struts done in like 4 hours.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

Fitment looks on point http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thibz115 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

wheels make it look real good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*

go lower and that wheel will pull in more !!


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-BumpIt(1267385629131)*

I'm excited.. Don't believe me? Touch my nipples


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

looks great man


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (01)*

With the way beetles are built I don't think that thing can go any lower with that wheel tire package. I don't think VW intended for boys to drive those cars.







I am sure if those hub adapters where gone the front would go even lower. With the measurement from hub center to center of the fender lip it should go another inch or more. I will have to throw the pics of the inner wells up when I get back to the office. 
Nothing beats an air ride set-up that doesn't ride like a mini truck. I know a couple of companies that are famous for that. I will have your answer's with a quickness 01...


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JesseAirLiftCompany* »_ I will have your answer's with a quickness 01...


and thats why i will continue to buy your products,






















and i cant wait to meet everyone at wuste, should be a good time.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

looks fantastic!!!


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1267385629131) (SoCalDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalDubber* »_I'm excited.. Don't believe me? Touch my nipples

















looks dope. how about a side view? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

nice!


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I'm happy exactly as it sits. The drop is even (which is the MOST important thing to me), it gets LOW, and I can drive it nicely low without having to worry about everything... This setup has been fantastic for the 12 hours I've had it


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looks great.


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_car will probably look good. but you're trying too hard. 
STANCED

For real. 
This thread is gay like AIDS.


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Nice plates. You ever going to send back to the owner after having the car for 6 months?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

**** yes! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

Glad they worked out as planned








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moba6 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

not feelin it.... maybe it's the lack of stance.


----------



## MisterMoon (Mar 6, 2008)

a hair too wide. if the wheels fit inside the fender a little more it would be tits. lol at still having ross's plates on it.


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey it's ross' old beetle. It's on air again?


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Good thing it's already c-notched so you can really go low if you want


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (moba6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moba6* »_not feelin it.... maybe it's the lack of stance. 

lol


----------



## moba6 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_
lol

did i miss something?


----------



## 85turtle (May 7, 2009)

*Re: (moba6)*

How does this car lack stance? Just because it doesn't have like 50 degrees of camber and 26" deep lips on the wheels doesn't mean that it isn't stanced.


----------



## moba6 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: (85turtle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85turtle* »_How does this car lack stance? Just because it doesn't have like 50 degrees of camber and 26" deep lips on the wheels doesn't mean that it isn't stanced.









not in that way... my bad. 
I guess I just don't like the way it sits. I mean, as said before, STANCED on the plate? really? Oh well. Wheels look good. Moving on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by moba6 at 8:22 PM 2-28-2010_


----------



## 85turtle (May 7, 2009)

*Re: (moba6)*

I understand, I'm just curious what you might think it needs. I'm not saying you're wrong, but for a beetle it looks surprisingly good imo. I would like to see some side shots though.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I guess it depends on your definition of "stance"... but this car sits exactly as I wanted it to


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (moba6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moba6* »_
did i miss something? 

May not be your cup of tea, but the stance is definitely there. Everyone has a different definition of stance and perception of what stance should be. I may have come off a bit rude by the "lol" comment; it was definitely not intended to be as such.








In my personal opinion, the fitment is on point, however. Definitely killer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

love it


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (85turtle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85turtle* »_How does this car lack stance? Just because it doesn't have like 50 degrees of camber and 26" deep lips on the wheels doesn't mean that it isn't stanced.










Stance!


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

^^


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

... and that was with a bag-over-coil setup.. I can get MUCH lower


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalDubber* »_... and that was with a bag-over-coil setup.. I can get MUCH lower










LOL...you told me last night it could go half an inch lower?


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

At least. We'll see once I mess around with someone elses 18s


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

IMO, the stance is spot on with the front/rear wheels flush with the fender. Stance doesn't always mean slammed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (iamraymond)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









i like it


----------



## MisterMoon (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: (iamraymond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iamraymond* »_ Stance doesn't always mean slammed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

ummm... then why the deuce would you go air? for the pshh sound?


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

... only way to pull of 19s on a Mk4 without killing yourself








If I was concerned about people going







at how low it was, I'd slap on my 17" Super RSs and put the bumper on the floor. I'm more concerned about the overall look of the car, which I'm in love with!


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

looks gorgeous!

I love how people are throwing the word stance around now they've read a few other websites...lol


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Dangler)*

Its hard to impress the vortex superstars with a beetle.


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Its hard to impress the vortex superstars with a beetle.


I didnt have too much trouble









_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalDubber* »_... only way to pull of 19s on a Mk4 without killing yourself








If I was concerned about people going







at how low it was, I'd slap on my 17" Super RSs and put the bumper on the floor. I'm more concerned about the overall look of the car, which I'm in love with!


You have 17" Super RS'? Ive never seen a set of 17" supers, post pics!


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (VAGwhore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGwhore* »_You have 17" Super RS'? Ive never seen a set of 17" supers, post pics!

They were on the MK2 at Wustefest last year


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Ultimatetaba)*

isn't that ross's old beetle?


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (harley06)*

you still have texas tags? that cant be legal?


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

I can dig it for sure.


----------



## Seanele (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: Stanced Beetle (SoCalDubber)*

maybe i'm wrong..but isn't this the same NB with those red lip rims?
looking at the pics here, making me wanna go back to NB again..


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: Stanced Beetle (Seanele)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Seanele* »_
maybe i'm wrong..but isn't this the same NB with those red lip rims?
looking at the pics here, making me wanna go back to NB again..









Yup it use to have some staggered tsws red lips black centers, but that was two owners ago.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

meh
i think the wheels are too big for the car


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I'm back


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*









Recent pic


----------



## Mike Oxbigg (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalDubber* »_








Recent pic

Front needs to come down just a smidge... almost there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Honestly, I'm very happy with how it sits (and matches my photoshop exactly)... The drop (front and rear) is VERY even and one day I'll throw some 17s on it to see just how low it goes


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalDubber* »_Honestly, I'm very happy with how it sits (and matches my photoshop exactly)... The drop (front and rear) is VERY even and one day I'll throw some 17s on it to see just how low it goes










You do realize, unless you put like a 35 or 40 series tire on a 17" wheel its not going to make that huge of a difference...


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (VAGwhore)*

I really don't see how it matters because it looks plenty good enough as is.
Looks perfect


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dOWa242)*

car looks dope with the new rollers!...




_Modified by hippierob at 8:34 PM 3-9-2010_


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-BumpIt(1268755917632)*









From the GAS gtg...


----------



## VW2002GTI (Jan 7, 2008)

saw this on Stanceworks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Love the rims too


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

























Just some updated shots....


----------



## Obnit (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*

What are you those wheels at page 3 the 17'inch
Can you give me the offset and the tire size please?


----------



## Obnit (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*

What are you those wheels 
Can you give me the offset and the tire size please?


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Obnit* »_What are you those wheels at page 3 the 17'inch
Can you give me the offset and the tire size please? 

Which wheels? The BBS RSs?


----------



## Obnit (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*

The wheel on the beetle at page 3!


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

The SSRs I'm guessing is what he's asking about


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Feel free to PM me with any questions


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this shot... so here it is


----------



## vdubfiend (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*

why is that beetle so high


----------



## bajda22 (Aug 31, 2006)

paint was a good idea. but also ruined it for me lol.


----------



## Constant. (Mar 2, 2007)

bajda22 said:


> paint was a good idea. but also ruined it for me lol.


 Lol zombie thread.. 
:sly:


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

SoCalDubber said:


> I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this shot... so here it is


looks awesome!


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Constant. said:


> Lol zombie thread..
> :sly:


and again.


----------

